# Union Guy Came to Me for a Job



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jaws said:


> The union, as with many organizations, are very large and perhaps diverse in their customs and ways. Judging by experience with your local band is ignorant in my opinion.
> 
> If the Freemasons were primarily racists in say, Biloxi MS, would you then judge all Freemasons world wide by that lodge?


Roger that.
Agreed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Some peoples minds eye has a very narrow field of vision:no:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> ...as a sole prop. for over 10 years,
> What is this overtime you speak of?
> :jester:
> -Scott


That's when your employees make 3 times as much as you per hour, instead of just twice.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> That's when your employees make 3 times as much as you per hour, instead of just twice.


Yeah, I don't want to earn the money. I do the hard work and then give it to someone else. Such a rewarding career.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mud Master said:


> Coming up on commercial and heavy industrial we worked 7-3:30 unless it was smoking hot out and wanted to start earlier. we would take the 9:15 break, take 20 minute lunch and skip the 2:15 break.
> 
> All said and done we could roll out a little after 3. Earlier end to the day.
> 
> I'm very lax with my men anymore. As long as the work gets done and their being productive I don't care if they take one break or five. I trust them.


I'm in the same boat, there is no set breaks like the union crews. I only have two guys working for me and I trust them enough to leave them alone. They can go out for a smoke whenever they want or take a long lunch...so long as the work is done when I get back.

I use to put in stupid hours, I can recall working until 2am a few times on rush jobs...but now I find after 7-8 hours on a job I start to drag my ass and make mistakes. Not to mention I like being home before dinner.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary H said:


> Guys will come up to our jobs when we were working in the open. Like by a busy road. The first thing they would say is ''I'm a union carpenter" The first things the old boy would tell them :
> 1. Were not union.
> 2. There are no morning breaks.
> 3. There rarely is a lunch.
> ...


I'll second that one. I just love to fire the "journeyman" who want to work for me.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

QCCI said:


> 7:00 to 5:30 is over 8 in a day, unless some really long lunch is in there


Repeat of above


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dmitry said:


> I am sorry for mispresenting myself in a way that you described you see me, but when I worked for somebody there was a time for me to take lunch, I couldn't just take one when I felt like it, but I need my meal to get energy to do my job and expect everyone else to have the need to eat.
> 
> I find it pretty insulting and disrespectful to other workers to force them to work without lunch, and believe me I also dislike the attitude of union guys who want a bunch of coffee breaks but there is a common sense limit to limiting your workers.


There is a big difference between taking lunch and eating lunch. For years I would only take enough time to eat my lunch which was just a sandwich and a drink. Then I'd be back to the job at hand. This was while I was self employed.

Years later I started to take a 1/2 hour lunch to relax a bit. Getting old I guess. Maybe wiser. Not sure which. I still call myself lazy when I take lunch though.

You aren't getting paid during lunch time at most jobs so if you can eat and get back to work faster you can make more money or go home sooner.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Leo G said:


> There is a big difference between taking lunch and eating lunch. For years I would only take enough time to eat my lunch which was just a sandwich and a drink. Then I'd be back to the job at hand. This was while I was self employed.
> 
> Years later I started to take a 1/2 hour lunch to relax a bit. Getting old I guess. Maybe wiser. Not sure which. I still call myself lazy when I take lunch though.
> 
> You aren't getting paid during lunch time at most jobs so if you can eat and get back to work faster you can make more money or go home sooner.


I don't think that skipping 10-15 minutes to properly chew your food and warm it up if you can will make you more money or make such a difference of getting home sooner. It's just silly.

I've seen a lot of guys who would have a sandwich and a soda everyday, you know one of those made out of wonder bread that's hardly even a bread, those are the guys who later develop ulcers and all kinds of problems with their health.

Doing something everyday for years will take a toll on your health big time, so like you said we have to be wiser.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wonder Bread no longer exists.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dmitry said:


> I don't think that skipping 10-15 minutes to properly chew your food and warm it up if you can will make you more money or make such a difference of getting home sooner. It's just silly.
> 
> I've seen a lot of guys who would have a sandwich and a soda everyday, you know one of those made out of wonder bread that's hardly even a bread, those are the guys who later develop ulcers and all kinds of problems with their health.
> 
> Doing something everyday for years will take a toll on your health big time, so like you said we have to be wiser.


I've been eating that all week...I guess I'm doomed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Feed bag:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dmitry said:


> I don't think that skipping 10-15 minutes to properly chew your food and warm it up if you can will make you more money or make such a difference of getting home sooner. It's just silly.
> 
> I've seen a lot of guys who would have a sandwich and a soda everyday, you know one of those made out of wonder bread that's hardly even a bread, those are the guys who later develop ulcers and all kinds of problems with their health.
> 
> Doing something everyday for years will take a toll on your health big time, so like you said we have to be wiser.


Silly is in the mind of the employee. If you want to work for someone they you work by their rules. If you don't like the rules you quit and find another employer who fits the way you like to work. You don't get a job and then try to force change.

If you want to go by your own rules then you become self employed and do what you want. And after you become self employed you will start to realize that those 15-30 minutes you take for lunch really do add up at the end of the month and you could get a lot more done.

You really sound like an employee.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Feed bag:blink:


I really like that idea, than they won't spend the day talking to each other.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The benefits of the power nap has been scientifically researched and proven to be very beneficial:whistling


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Silly is in the mind of the employee. If you want to work for someone they you work by their rules. If you don't like the rules you quit and find another employer who fits the way you like to work. You don't get a job and then try to force change.
> 
> If you want to go by your own rules then you become self employed and do what you want. And after you become self employed you will start to realize that those 15-30 minutes you take for lunch really do add up at the end of the month and you could get a lot more done.
> 
> You really sound like an employee.


Being able to take a meal at around noon time is every workers right since I think the Bill of rights made in the 17th century after a big revolt in England, so nobody is forcing anything on anybody unless you are trying to make your employees to work without lunch.

If you think you get a lot done by saving 15 minutes on lunch, hats off to you, as for me I think having a good healthy meal everyday at lunch time gives me more energy stamina and clear mind to focus and be more consistent through the rest of the day and every day, same for the guys that work for me.
Not much I can do about their eating habits, but at least they get a chance to refuel themselves.
I could go on on the efficiency and productivity, but there is already a thread for that.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You are crazy. I don't recall the bill of rights saying anything about lunch at noon. And I do believe this is America and not England.

You need to deal with the fact that when you are working for someone you work by their rules.

There are many places that do have breaks and lunch. You should get a job there.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nobody works out in the hot sun for more than 4 or 5 hours without wanting some food and drink:no: Those that work in the cool shade with a nice fan on them:laughing: is that even work:whistling


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

If you do not have time to take 15 to 30 minutes to eat lunch you are wasting time some where else I am not a machine I work for my self and i take a break if I need to and I take a lunch brake . But I do work on site 9 to 11 hours a day and work 6 days a week


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Man, has this thread come off the rails.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

iggy said:


> My age is showwing as my first thought was "where is the food?"


Make ya feel young?:laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That wasn't a picture of Nick was it?


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Negative disposition is at the discretion of the person doing the hiring.
> 
> Simple as "I don't like you" all the way up to "you do not fit the needs of the company hiring policy."
> 
> There is nothing that says I have to hire you because you want a job with my company.


True, unless you really need the work done. They you have to hire someone.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Of course you do. You don't have to hire the guy who says he needs the job though. You get to make that choice.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> I'll let little Nick tell you how employees are treated around my place


Pickle:blink:


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> He sent me a picture at lunch it looks pretty decent:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88380


To me it looks like thery are going to chit on a shingle


----------

